# opalescent barber or bitter bottles



## WSP (Sep 28, 2006)

I collect opalescent barber bottles. Does anyone else collect these?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 28, 2006)

I am not a collector of barber bottles but enjoy seeing nice exmples. How about a peek at them?


----------



## WSP (Sep 28, 2006)

Zane, I'm new to this & couldn't get pic to load. said file was to big. ANy help would be appreciated! Thanks-


----------



## peltster (Sep 29, 2006)

you need to crop and resize the picture using a photo program, Angie


----------



## WSP (Oct 4, 2006)

PICS of barber bottles or back bar bottles (opalescent)


----------



## capsoda (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolutly Beautiful.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 4, 2006)

very nice opalescents


----------



## madman (Oct 11, 2006)

whoah!!! keep em coming nice nice nice  mike


----------



## WSP (Sep 23, 2009)

a green one


----------



## WSP (Sep 23, 2009)

and the others...


----------



## glass man (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW LOVE THE RED ONE BEHIND THE GREEN ONE!


----------



## potstone (Sep 23, 2009)

Very Nice!!! They have a lot of character. I'm sure with a back light
 they would be even more impressive.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 23, 2009)

Those are pretty.  Do you know who they were made by?


----------

